

LG and Wikitude team up to launch 3D augmented reality browser - Garbage
http://www.androidcentral.com/lg-and-wikitude-team-launch-3d-augmented-reality-browser

======
repsilat
Glasses-free 3D as per the Nintendo DS works well enough, I guess - small
viewing angle and all that. When it comes to augmented reality, though, it's
not really what you want.

A _real_ innovation would be to bring glasses-only 3D to market - ditch the
phone altogether. You could still project a phone-like interface onto the palm
of your hand (or a piece of paper, or...), but I imagine eye-tracking
interfaces would win over pretty quickly.

Come to think of it, why haven't eye-tracking interfaces made it on the phone
already? I suppose dragging might be hard, but it'd beat a touch interface
hands-down (hmm) for simple pointing and clicking.

